# The Urban Prepper's Guide to Survival Essentials



## prepperblueskies (Apr 3, 2015)

Part of the prepper population stays in Urban Areas, where we do not have ready access to rivers, woods or land parcels for farming.
That is why I just ordered this book from book depository

The Urban Prepper's Guide to Survival Essentials: The Prepper's Handbook to Modern Disaster Preparedness | Emergency Kits and Supplies

Also saw good reviews from amazon as well. So will share with all of you more when i get more insights


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Being urban doesn't mean just concrete and buildings. You'd be surprised at how many lakes, rivers and open spots are near you. You just have to look for it.

Never read the book but it probably had good info. Look around your area and see what you can find.


----------



## shawn1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=all+outdoors+atlas+and+field+guide&sprefix=All+Outdoors+Atlas+%2Caps%2C150 You might want to pick up one of these Outdoors Atlas and Field Guides for whatever state your in. I plan on getting one. I know I've seen them in Walmart but it looks like Amazon has them cheaper. Might have some useful information if you end up bugging out of the city.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I know peeps who keep bees in the city  urban preparedness means having a safe get home plan for everyone a safe hunker down and make safe plan for your home and as a very last resort a selection of at least 2 preferably 3 bug out locations based on access due to whatever catastrophe hits the area. I pack all my preps in bins for stacking ease of storage and the simple fact that i can hammer the bins out to my truck if i have to go.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Being urban doesn't mean just concrete and buildings. You'd be surprised at how many lakes, rivers and open spots are near you. You just have to look for it.
> 
> Never read the book but it probably had good info. Look around your area and see what you can find.


Yup. I live in the burbs, but I have desert a hundred yards away, and a river within 1/4 mile.

If you are urban then you should really be trying to learn where the nearest Bashas or WalMart Distribution Center is i your town. People always look for grocery stores, but there are millions of tons of food in these vast distribution centers, and people drive right past those.


----------



## nomadicwade (Apr 9, 2015)

Here in the home of Walmart they keep Walmart Distribution Center under armed guard they have a Home Land office in inside. Walmart is the distribution center for the government.


----------

